# Question about router jig for half-lap joints



## WillInTheMill (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm building two router jigs to do half-lap joints for a project just like this one:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/22815

I've never built a router jig before, and one that I made is really tight (the pieces are locked tight together), and the other is loose by about a 1/32" or 1/16" (there is some wiggle room) to the finished pieces. Which joint would be better for the finished project? Should I have some room for glue between the pieces, or do I want them ultra tight? I plan to fasten everything with glue and dowels. Thanks!


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Tighten it up with some shipping tape or even edge banding the inside edge of one of the edges of the looser one.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Does it have to be done with a router? For something like this, I'd rather use a table saw, and mark where the cuts go with a very sharp pencil.

When I do half-lap joins (even in small scale) I still use a table saw. Much as I like a router, I consider it to be a second or third choice for something like this that's open. I've only used a router for doing half-lap cuts where I was working in a tight space.

As for how tight it should be - just enough space so the the pieces can be joined without force. If there is any "wiggle" room, the joint won't look good, and may well fail.

HTH,


----------



## WillInTheMill (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Bob,

The upright pieces are about 7 feet long, and all I have is a cheap contractor folding table saw. The router jigs are already made and will be much easier to use, especially with the long pieces and 6 degree angle cuts. I agree that once I have a dado set it would be much easier. 

Sounds like I need to tighten up the one and loosen up (or sand down) the tight one. Thanks!

And I'll welcome any other answers of course.


----------

